# gave a presentation in class



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

for 20 minutes! :banana 

it wasn't too bad actually. it was a powerpoint presentation so i wasn't really worried about people looking at me, since they were looking at the screen, but i did worry about forgetting what to say! after that was a ~10 minute question and answer period, but i think i did ok with that. there's only about 10 people in the class so that made is less tough. 
i never thought i could talk in front of people for that long! :boogie


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Bravo! That must make you feel really great! :clap


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yowza! 20 minutes would seem like forever to me!

Congratulations for doing so well! :yay :clap


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow that's really cool. Congrats :banana :banana :banana


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

That is wonderful! Now set another goal and try to build on your success. Keep us posted.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

OMB 20 minutes?!?! Way to go!! I once dropped a class cuz of an 8 min presentation.. can't even imagine 20! You so rock! :banana :banana :banana


----------

